# Comment avoir plusieurs adresses mails d'envoi sous Mail



## ektoplasme (14 Juin 2007)

Voila, je voudrais pouvoir choisir facilement l'adresse d'espéditeur qui apparaitra dans le champ "De :" du mail que j'envoie.

Le seul moyen que j'ai trouvé c'est de créer un 2ième compte mail "fantôme" (c'est à dire sans serveur pop et sans l'inclure dans la récupération automatique de mail) qui sert uniquement à ajouter une autre adresse email que mon adresse principale. Mais ce n'est pas très propre puisque ce compte fantôme apparaît un peu partout (création d'une 2ième boite de réception qui ne sert à rien puisque ce compte ne reçoit aucun mail etc.)

Connaissez-vous un moyen plus simple de choisir l'adresse que l'on veut mettre dans le champ "De :" ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## pascalformac (14 Juin 2007)

Ta manip r&#233;pond &#224; tes besoins , alors o&#249; est le souci?
le fait que dans le dossier Mail tu es des Bal pour ce compte
-est la proc&#233;dure standard
-indispensable pour avoir le choix d'adresse ( via le bouton de choix de compte d'envoi au dessus de la fen&#234;tre de r&#233;daction, car c'est bien ca que tu utilises non?)
-Aucunement g&#233;nante pour la marche de ta messagerie ou de ton OS

le truc qui m'intrigue
Et les gens qui te r&#233;pondent &#224; cette adresse?
Pourquoi ne veux tu pas recevoir leurs r&#233;ponses dans Mail?


----------



## ektoplasme (14 Juin 2007)

Ma manip répond à mes besoins mais amène des choses qui ne font pas très propres...

Le truc c'est que toutes mes adresses redirigent les mails vers un seul et même compte pop (c'est bien plus pratique pour vérifier sa messagerie via UN seul webmail et pour pouvoir tout ramener dans Mail via UN seul compte pop). Je voudrais donc avoir un seul compte sous mail mais avec la possibilité de mettre différentes adresses dans le champ expéditeur.

Je n'ai besoin de ces adresses que pour pouvoir les mettre dans le champ "De :", c'est tout ! Quand j'étais sous Windows, Thunderbird le faisait très bien mais je n'ai pas envie de l'installer vue la qualité de Mail. Je suis sûr qu'il doit y avoir moyen de le faire, mais je n'ai pas encore trouvé comment


----------



## arcank (14 Juin 2007)

ektoplasme a dit:


> Ma manip répond à mes besoins mais amène des choses qui ne font pas très propres...
> 
> Le truc c'est que toutes mes adresses redirigent les mails vers un seul et même compte pop (c'est bien plus pratique pour vérifier sa messagerie via UN seul webmail et pour pouvoir tout ramener dans Mail via UN seul compte pop). Je voudrais donc avoir un seul compte sous mail mais avec la possibilité de mettre différentes adresses dans le champ expéditeur.
> 
> Je n'ai besoin de ces adresses que pour pouvoir les mettre dans le champ "De :", c'est tout ! Quand j'étais sous Windows, Thunderbird le faisait très bien mais je n'ai pas envie de l'installer vue la qualité de Mail. Je suis sûr qu'il doit y avoir moyen de le faire, mais je n'ai pas encore trouvé comment



Ben si de toute façon, les gens te répondent sur la première adresse, je vois pas où est le problème, vu que tu récupèreras que sur un seul compte POP.
Tu peux tourner la petite flèche devant INBOX pour n'avoir qu'une boite en apparence.


----------



## ektoplasme (15 Juin 2007)

arcank a dit:


> Ben si de toute façon, les gens te répondent sur la première adresse, je vois pas où est le problème, vu que tu récupèreras que sur un seul compte POP.



Non les gens me répondent sur l'adresse que j'ai utilisé pour envoyer le mail mais comme je l'ai déja dit, avec mes redirections le mail finira quoi qu'il arrive pas tomber au même endroit (ie dans ma boîte pop qui sera la SEULE a être vérifiée par Mail). C'est donc bien là mon problème : je ne veux QU'UN seul compte sous Mail puisque je n'ai QU'UN seul serveur pop à aller vérifier. Mais je veux plusieurs adresses d'envoi possibles. Si ce n'est pas possible, je trouve ça vraiment dommage, d'autant plus que cela est possible dans d'autres lecteurs mails mais que je trouve Mail trop bien intégré à OS X pour vouloir intaller un autre lecteur mail.




arcank a dit:


> Tu peux tourner la petite flèche devant INBOX pour n'avoir qu'une boite en apparence.


Oui mais ce n'est pas propre du tout, il y a forcément une solution moins brutale et plus élégante, non ?


----------



## pascalformac (15 Juin 2007)

ektoplasme a dit:


> Mais je veux plusieurs adresses d'envoi possibles. Si ce n'est pas possible, je trouve ça vraiment dommage, d'autant plus que cela est possible


Mais si c'est possible c'est prévu par Mail





> Oui mais ce n'est pas propre du tout, il y a forcément une solution moins brutale et plus élégante, non ?


Mais si c'est propre

 la solution propre 100% gérable

* Pour choisir l'adresse expéditrice
configuration de comptes correspondant aux divers adresses expéditrices 
( Afin qu'elles apparaissent  en choix libre dans le champ "compte" au dessus de la fenêtre de rédaction)

* réception dans Mail
Activer le Pop central
désactiver la pêche des pop redirigés
comme tu rediriges tout vers un compte central  et bien tu auras tout via ce compte et non via les Pop dédiés des divers comptes
et tu pourras allègrement choisir ton adresse expéditrice

et voilà

* c'est  propre et simple
* ca remplit exactement la fonction que tu désires et sans bidouilles


----------



## ektoplasme (15 Juin 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> Mais si c'est possible c'est prévu par Mail



Non, ce qui est prévu par Mail c'est le multi-compte, PAS le multi adresse d'expédition. Je trouve quand même dommage de lier un compte pop à une seule adresse !

Une adresse c'est juste un champ dans le header du mail, pourquoi devoir créer 10 comptes mails pour avoir plusieurs adresses alors qu'il sufirait de pouvoir éditer "à la main" le champ "De : " lors de l'écriture du mail (de la même façon qu'on tape à la main le champ "À :"  )

Le problème c'est que j'aimerais avoir 4 ou 5 adresses possibles et créer 5 comptes pose quand même un problème : j'ai déja désactivé la "pêche des comptes pops alternatifs" (j'ai même entré des serveur pop fictifs pour ces comptes) mais on ne peut désactiver cela que pour la récupération automatique des mails. Lorsque tu cliques sur le bouton "relever les mails" il ne tient pas compte de cette règle et essaye de se connecter à tous les comptes pop   et évidemment j'obtient les messages d'erreurs qui vont bien  

Une idée pour solutionner ce problème ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Bilbo (15 Juin 2007)

ektoplasme a dit:


> Voila, je voudrais pouvoir choisir facilement l'adresse d'espéditeur qui apparaitra dans le champ "De :" du mail que j'envoie.



Dans les réglages de tes comptes tu mets les adresses que tu veux séparées par des virgules dans le champ "Adresse électronique". Apple Mail est à ma connaissance le seul qui permette de faire ça sans bidouille plus ou moins ardue. 

À+


----------



## ektoplasme (15 Juin 2007)

Bilbo a dit:


> Dans les réglages de tes comptes tu mets les adresses que tu veux séparées par des virgules dans le champ "Adresse électronique". Apple Mail est à ma connaissance le seul qui permette de faire ça sans bidouille plus ou moins ardue.



Merci !!!! Tu es mon Dieu !  

Ca marche très bien.

A+


----------



## pascalformac (15 Juin 2007)

Bilbo a dit:


> Dans les réglages de tes comptes tu mets les adresses que tu veux séparées par des virgules dans le champ "Adresse électronique". Apple Mail est à ma connaissance le seul qui permette de faire ça sans bidouille plus ou moins ardue.
> 
> À+


très interessant ca
je connaissais pas , merci
 
A tester
ceci dit ce qui m'intrigue c'est  la gestion smtp  sur certaines adresses qui ont des reglages particuliers ( exemple gmail)

ektoplasme tu nous diras si ca baigne


----------



## ektoplasme (16 Juin 2007)

En fait j'utilise un serveur SMTP sécurisé qui n'est pas lié à un fournisseur d'accès et il autorise toutes les adresses possibles dans le champs "De :"

pascalformac : tu as raison la plupart des serveurs SMTP des FAI ne relaient que les mails dont le champs "De :" contient une adresse provenant de leur domaine. Je ne sais pas si smtp.gmail.com a des règles stricts concernant ce point précis mais je pense que oui.

En conclusion, à moins d'avoir accès à un serveur SMTP particulier (ni lié à un grand compte style Yahoo ou Gmail nilié à un FAI), tout ce que j'ai décrit ici est inutile pour vous 

J'essaierai le serveur SMTP de Gmail dès que possible pour vous tenir au courant de ses possibilités (je suis sur un réseau interne qui bloque tous les SMTP extérieurs mais qui heureusement possède un SMTP assez sympathiques avec les adresses extérieures au domaine  )

A+


----------



## Bilbo (16 Juin 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> A tester



Les réponses que je donne n'ont pas besoin d'être testées, les appliquer suffit amplement. 

 

À+


----------



## ektoplasme (16 Juin 2007)

Bon alors j'ai fait le test en me connectant depuis un accès extérieur à mon réseau interne. Eh bien je peux vous dire que le SMTP de gmail est très tolérant : il accepte toutes les adresses dans le champ "De :", pas seulement celles en gmail.com.

Faites-vous donc plaisir !


----------



## dolkychess (27 Janvier 2008)

Je vais déterrer ce fil. Je voulais faire la même chose, je renvoie tout mes mails sur mon compte gmail et je l'ai configuré en imap sur mail3. J'aimerais envoyé un mail de n'importe quelle adresse, pas forcément de celle gmail.
J'ai bien mis les différentes adresse séparer par des virgules dans la configuration de mail. Le message part avec l'adresse libertysurf (c'est ce que me dit mail dans message envoyé) pourtant il arrive chez mon correspondant avec comme expediteur mon adresse gmail.

Comment peut-on faire alors?

Modif:
Je viens d'ajouter dans gmail l'adresse pour pouvoir envoyer un mail avec et ça marche.
Désolé


----------



## lemacbacon (17 Juillet 2008)

ektoplasme a dit:


> Merci !!!! Tu es mon Dieu !
> 
> Ca marche très bien.
> 
> A+




Pareil vraiment superbe astuce !


----------



## Scotty (5 Octobre 2013)

tout est dans le titre ...




Bilbo a dit:


> Dans les réglages de tes comptes tu mets les adresses que tu veux séparées par des virgules dans le champ "Adresse électronique". Apple Mail est à ma connaissance le seul qui permette de faire ça sans bidouille plus ou moins ardue.
> 
> À+


----------

